# New "007:Die Antoher Day" Trailer



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

http://www.apple.com/trailers/mgm/die_another_day/

Pretty cool teaser trailer. Shows off some very cool driving scenes and great battles. I've always been a sucker for James bond Movies, and this one is looking very good.


----------

